# What fits in a CRJ-700 overhead bin?



## jointdoc (Jun 17, 2013)

I am traveling to Maine to do a workshop at Rockport. I am afraid to check my camera and lenses and would like to know if anyone has experience on what size camera backpack will fit in the overhead bin on the United Airlines CRJ-700 regional jet? I have a 5D MkII, lenses are 70-200 2.8 IS II, 16-35 2.8 II, 24-205 4.0, 100 macro 2.8 IS, 40 mm 2.8 pancake, T2i (as backup). I will put accessories flash, tripod etc. in a suitcase to be checked. 

I wanted to use the CaseLogic SLRC-206 but it does not look like it will fit the published 12x14x9 dimensions for the bin. I have a smaller Canon 200EG but if it has to be checked it has very little protection.


----------



## Pi (Jun 17, 2013)

Not much. They will force you to check in the bag before you even get to the cabin. Do not take everything, and be prepared to separate it into a camera bag, and a few lens cases hanging on your belt. 

Google this: crj-700 overhead space.


----------



## jointdoc (Jun 17, 2013)

I have Googled this and that is why I am looking for people with personal experience in this situation. 

Thanks


----------



## Pi (Jun 17, 2013)

jointdoc said:


> I have Googled this and that is why I am looking for people with personal experience in this situation.



I have flied many times with CRJ planes but I do not remember whether they were the 700 type or not. Most of them had 2+1 seats, so they were probably smaller. In those, all standard carry-ones had to be checked, sometimes right before you board the plane. The only way for me to take my stuff inside was to take out the camera bag, and the lenses, and hold them in my hands. Then I check in an empty carry-on and everybody is happy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2013)

I've flown many Embraer RJ-145s, which also have the 2+1 configuration and similarly small overheads. However, my Storm im2500 will fit under the pair of seats. Not sure if that's true of the CRJ-700. 

My advice would be to plan for the need to check your gear. Even on regular planes with normal overhead bins, these days there are fewer flights, they run fuller, and unless you've got priority boarding (which I do on a few airlines, fortunately) you run the risk of the overheads being full when you board.

A hard case is definitely the way to go - Storm im2500 or Pelican 1510. I prefer the Storm cases (the line was bought by Peli, actually) because the latches are easier to operate than Peli's infamous 'knucklebusters'. The problem with a hard case is that whether you use the foam for maximum protection or the dividers for convenience of reorganizing what you bring, you're still left with the problem of needing another bag to transport your stuff at your destination. My solution is to use neither the foam nor the dividers. Instead, I pack my gear into a suitable backpack, then put that backpack into the Storm im2500. The Lowepro Flipside 300 fits easily, the Flipside 400 AW and DSLR Video Fastpack 250 AW can be put inside with a tight fit. I use a pair of TamperSeal TSA SearchAlert locks (the long hasp version), and just lock the case if I need to check it.


----------



## dcschooley (Jun 17, 2013)

jointdoc said:


> I have Googled this and that is why I am looking for people with personal experience in this situation.
> 
> Thanks



I've flown in a number of CRJ-700's and they have all been 2+2. The luggage bins are fairly deep and long, but the doors don't open very far, so the thickness of your bag will be the limiting factor. My main bag is a Gura Gear Kiboko 30L. I've only run into problems when there was too much stuff in the pockets and the bag got too thick. Now I remove the waist belt and clear out the pockets and it fits fine. (The waist belt and the stuff in the pockets travels separately and I put everything back together when I get on the ground at my destination.)

If the flight is full, the staff at the gate will probably be proactive and start labeling the larger bags to be gate checked before boarding starts. Tell them you have photography gear in the bag and they might let you carry it on. It helps if you get there early and talk to them rather than running up at the last minute. On a recent trip, the guy at the gate even let a group of us board in the first group to make sure there was space in the bins. 

Since they have been mentioned already, the 2+1 Embraers are rather different beasts. I flew in Embraers this past weekend and split my gear up into two bags, with one bag planned for the overhead bin and the other under the seat if necessary. The Embraers only have bins one one side of the plane, so the risk is that they fill up. My large Tenba messenger bag with a laptop and a few lenses fit in the bin just fine. I need to compare it with my Kiboko to see if the Kiboko would have fit. The second bag was a backpack that was small enough to fit under the seat. Assuming you can make it work, two smaller bags for the airline portion of the trip will draw less attention from the gate crew than a single large bag. I've also been known to cram a lot of stuff in a photo vest to wear on the plane, usually the extra stuff I have to remove from the Kiboko bag to make it fit or meet a weight restriction.


----------



## jointdoc (Jun 17, 2013)

I really appreciate the feedback. 

I am buying a Photog Vest and if necessary I can stuff some things in the vest. I have aTamrac 5768 Velocity 8x Pro Photo Sling Pack which will hold the 70-200, 16/35, 2x extender, and 24-105 but no room for the body. It should fit anywhere. I will upgrade to priority seating. 

I will leave the Macro at home and take the 500D close up lens. I don't mind packing that and the T2i body.


----------



## cycomachead (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a tenba shootout Small backpack (honestly, not small at all) and the bins could have accommodated a medium one and possibly a large w/o wheels. 

What airline? I flew delta with the family and we had good sized wheeled bags. They checked them at the gate for each flight, no charge which was pretty handy, but you obviously need to be aware that things get bumped a bit more that way.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Jun 21, 2013)

I recently flew on one (april) and easily fit my Pelican 1510 sideways. I was very surprised.


----------



## dlleno (Aug 14, 2013)

A little late here but wondering what the op decided? Fyi I fly the 700s all the time and figure that the space under seat in front of me has more room than the overhead bins. The big lowepro slingshot works fine there. If u have more gear than can fit under the seat then use two bags one up and one down.


----------



## jointdoc (Aug 31, 2013)

The answer is. The minimum height on the overhead bin is 6 inches and the maximum width is 14 inches. I took two different CRJ-700 flights going up to Maine and two different ones coming back. The smallest height is 6 inches. Some of the bins are bigger. In fact only one of the four planes had the smaller bins. The smallest depth was 14 inches and pretty consistent. I was able to get these measurements from a friend who is a flight attendant who asked the baggage department at an airlines. The official answer was 6 x 14 x 14 but the length can be much longer. Paying extra to get in the first boarding group is critical.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2013)

I have used pelican case for travel, both personal and for work. They are tough and waterproof, you cut the foam for a custom fit for your gear that can't be beat. My camera has floated down through rapids and stayed safe and dry. Equipment from work has been shipped all over the world and has always arrived safe... even survived a 75 foot drop off of a destroyer into the north atlantic... If you decide to go the checked baggage route, you can't get much better protection


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 4, 2013)

What fits in a CRJ-700 overhead bin?

Disappointment...only disappointment.


----------



## grahamsz (Sep 6, 2013)

jointdoc said:


> I am traveling to Maine to do a workshop at Rockport. I am afraid to check my camera and lenses and would like to know if anyone has experience on what size camera backpack will fit in the overhead bin on the United Airlines CRJ-700 regional jet? I have a 5D MkII, lenses are 70-200 2.8 IS II, 16-35 2.8 II, 24-205 4.0, 100 macro 2.8 IS, 40 mm 2.8 pancake, T2i (as backup). I will put accessories flash, tripod etc. in a suitcase to be checked.
> 
> I wanted to use the CaseLogic SLRC-206 but it does not look like it will fit the published 12x14x9 dimensions for the bin. I have a smaller Canon 200EG but if it has to be checked it has very little protection.



I flew one a couple of weeks ago and I was only just able to get my Mountainsmith Borelais AT into the overhead, although only after removing my laptop to make it slimmer and a fair amount of forcing. I only had a 5D3, 24-105, 100-400 and maybe an 85mm samyang. 

Height is your main issue as the bin is probably only 8 inches high. Something like a Lowe Minitrekker works well as long as you don't have anything in the front pocket that would make it overly thick.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 6, 2013)

second that. in the 700, and especially the 500, one should really consider using the underseat storage for the camera, imho. if you have other carry-on items, you can put small items up top and do the "gate check" thing for the non-photographic "standard carry-on items" -- thats where you put the green tag on your bag and give it to them at the bottom of the jetway -- They retrieve your bag for you in the jetway at destination. United is pretty good about that part; one time they were so full in the cabin they offered to officially check bags (as in pick them up at baggage claim) without charge. 

another option is to spread your equipment across more than one bag, the smaller of which will fit in the overhead and the other under the seat in front when squished in the absense of what you just put in the overhead. Also consider packing flash units, bracketry, etc in with your personal belongings, while carrying on bodies and glass. 

if you fly often, you could invest in pelican cases


----------

